# Kein Download-Stream verfügbar?



## leckaeis (16. Mai 2012)

Aloha,

ich habe mir vorhin die digitale Version von D3 runtergeladen, bzw. es versucht. 
Aber der Download findet in dem normalen Blizzard Downloader statt. 

In der D3 Beta und in WoW kann man doch den Launcher öffnen und den download "streamen", sprich, man kann ab einer bestimmten Datenmenge, die schon runtergladen ist, noch während des Downloads spielen. 
Läuft das bei der Live-Version nicht?


----------

